# Odin's One Year-ish Update



## AP27 (Sep 11, 2012)

So Odin is a year and 3 months old now and boy has he changed from when we first got him! He was about 11in then, skittish and tiny. He wouldn't eat in front of us, hid from us, pretty much the typical baby tegu. Now he's a 38in, 6lb little monster, but a very gentle one. His personality is somewhat like a cat, and by that I mean that he will ask for attention when he wants it, but most of the time would rather you came to him. He can be quite snuggly when he wants warmth though.  And he does enjoy cheek and tail rubs and will stick the base of his tail in the air when you rub it, also reminding me of a cat lol. He's wonderfully leash trained now and comfortable with all people and places. 

Anyway, this is him a couple months ago, just shy of 36in:






Sitting at his tile eating dinner. He looked like he was sitting at a little table to me >.<





Relaxing in the pool (new pool, no chlorine added yet)





His little teeth have started to come in =)





Enjoying the grass by the beach on our trip to San Diego:





Impatient for me to get his bath started:





Video of him enjoying the end of a shower:




So there's some pics and updates on my darling little monster. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

Those are all way too cute. 
Do you use a cat or ferret harness?


----------



## AP27 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks =) 
I use a ferret harness but I'm on the largest adjustment possible for it now and it's getting a little small, so I'll be switching to a cat harness soon.


----------



## frost (Sep 11, 2012)

when was he born?


----------



## AP27 (Sep 11, 2012)

June 2011.


----------



## frost (Sep 11, 2012)

he seems like hes a bit bigger than my extreme..


----------



## kim86 (Sep 11, 2012)

Love the shower video. How and when do you introduce your tegu to showers? Do they usually freak out at first?


----------



## AP27 (Sep 11, 2012)

They all grow at different rates. Don't let it discourage you


----------



## frost (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah thats what i figured. was just worried that i might have done something wrong.


----------



## AP27 (Sep 12, 2012)

kim86 said:


> Love the shower video. How and when do you introduce your tegu to showers? Do they usually freak out at first?



Well I had heard of someone else trying it with their tegu and it enjoying it, so I figured I'd try it with mine. The first time I did he wasn't sure what to think and tried to climb my legs to get out. So I just left it alone for awhile then a few months later thought i'd try again since he had become calmer and more confident. He doesn't really like it of the shower head is pointing straight down, but if I put it on a lighter setting and angle it out more he loves it. He'll position himself under it and relax for a bit, then change position and relax some more. I wonder if it feels something like a massage to him lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 12, 2012)

Odin's looking huge and great, keep it up!


----------



## elmo (Jan 2, 2013)

i shower wit my tegu twice a week, she loves the shower spray. the 1st time i put her in she was scared and just layed on my feet... now she runs into the spray and gets mad when i try to take a turn under the water lol last week she learned she could lay on the drain and clog it wit her fat belly, all the warm water floods around her... she loves it! after the slower i leave a few inches of water and she sleeps till im ready to get her out.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 2, 2013)

Godzilla loves the bath but when he done he goes crazy to get out I cant even grab him lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Lynda (Jan 3, 2013)

Love to see Odin updates...he seems so full of personality!


----------

